# Please delete my user account!



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

After much consideration I have come to the conclusion that I no longer wish to be a member of this community!

This has proven itself to be a site created by children, run by children for the most part & is devoted to children.

The few adults that are here have shown themselves to be fair and balanced but more often than not, they are not online when things get out of hand.

To those that appreciated my experience and help I want to say it was a pleasure helping you and I wish you years of enjoyment in this hobby. To those that didn't I give you another empty slot for another child to fill that you can appreciate more than an adult.

Any responses to this thread (Which I ask to be closed so none can be posted) will not be replied to and I will not be online to respond to any PM's either. one or two of you know where I can be found. alot more proper answers over there from alot more experienced adults than even I have.

Calfo, Fenner and many others can be found there and I trust them alot more than a bunch of kids.

Cela Vie


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I just want to say that I hope youa re making the right decision and if so havea good time with your fish and hobby!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Reefneck,

I want to thank you for successfully helping me to make good selections. Now my reefs flourishing and having to frag lots of corals. I hope you will stay because your experiance is worth its weight in gold and your one of the few active vets in the SW section. Hopefully you will re-consider, but if you must good-bye.Sean


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

I dont know you any, but....


Ill miss ya!!!!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm leaving too i hate forums where age is an issue, so if I drove you over the edge i'm sorry but i've kept quiet for a long time. I'm usually a really nice kid, but to classify anyone with a conflicting viewpoint as you as ignorant is not right either, hope you and your family are doing well, goodbye. 
Kevin


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok, i like this forum, i just dont like the fact that im 15, and saving up for a car, which limits my fish keeping


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

so what if age is an issue....as an adult, it is your duty to help the young ones so they learn what to do.

thanks for all the help you gave me

Andrew

edit:speaking of kids, i find this a very childish thing to do.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> so what if age is an issue....as an adult, it is your duty to help the young ones so they learn what to do.
> 
> thanks for all the help you gave me
> 
> ...


It isn't childish. SHe/he is speaking the truth and wanted it out...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

geeze......when things get out of hand
1. contact a mod or admin
2. turn off your computer


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

forums have their ups and downs. i moderate 35000+ members and forum life does change from time to time. you must try and adapt or try to guide the young ones to help them out. to leave because of members is somewhat childish IMO. I frequent a forum where I am not fond of the members. instead of leaving, I just do not post much and just read certain areas. good luck with the fishies and hope you swing back by and help others who are in need of guidance.

bob


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Guys, dont wanna ruin this, but he even said he isnt replying, he isnt even reading what u put, hes done, this address is erased from his GO TO list.


----------

